
Socialize Uber - chockablock
http://www.thenation.com/article/socialize-uber/
======
maxharris
Work really hard to create a startup that revolutionizes several industries,
and then have it stolen once you succeed? I can think of few things more
morally outrageous.

Why should anyone try to take risks, or to stand against conventional wisdom,
if it can be stolen like this in the end?

~~~
chockablock
Would you feel better if the title were "Disrupt Uber"?

Since the workers already own most of the capital (in the form of vehicles
they own and maintain), it would make a lot of sense for them to form a
cooperative and capture more of the profits they and their capital are
generating. Creating such a competing network does not require actually
seizing any of the assets of "Uber Technologies, LLC".

Would you argue that Uber et al. deserve to be protected from that
alternative, other than by outcompeting it?

